# Changer SSD MacBook Pro Retina 13" mi-2014



## tomadelba (12 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède un MacBook Pro Retina 13" mi-2014 (et oui le titre de ce topic est bien choisi..) en config de base à savoir un i5 à 2,6, 8go de RAM et un SSD de 128go. Mais je commence à me trouver un peu à l'étroit niveau stockage et j'aimerais donc l'augmenter sans passer par un stockage externe, ni du cloud (je suis étudiant et croyez vous ne voulez pas avoir affaire au wifi des universités..). 

J'ai donc trouvé des kits de remplacement du SSD d'origine comme celui-ci :  http://www.amazon.fr/Transcend-JetDrive-interne-MacBook-tournevis/dp/B00JKCHMMS , mais le truc c'est qu'à chaque fois ils ne sont compatibles qu'avec les config de 2013 au plus tard.

Je voulais donc savoir si Apple avait opéré un changement de hardware qui faisait que l'installation d'un SSD de remplacement ne serait plus possible (j'ai lu quelque part qu'ils étaient soudés désormais, mais ça me semble un peu étrange qu'ils se soient mis à le faire à partir d'une mise à jour mineure..) ou s'il y avait juste une nouvelle norme de disque pour mon ordi, et que je dois simplement attendre qu'ils soient commercialisés ? 

Merci beaucoup, 
Thomas


----------



## eryllion (12 Avril 2015)

Hello, C'est la RAM qui est soudée.
Le SSD est toujours sous forme de barette.
Entre la version 2013 et 2014, il y a sans doute une différence. Les premiers Retina était en sata avant de passer en pci-express il me semble.

D'autres avis avisés seront t'aider d'avantages.


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2015)

tomadelba a dit:


> que je dois simplement attendre qu'ils soient commercialisés ?


Et oui, il n'y a pas d'autre choix vu qu'il n'y a rien sur le marché et encore, il n'y a que OWC et Transcend qui en propose, mais toujours à des prix prohibitifs.


----------



## eryllion (12 Avril 2015)

Si tu ne veux pas de support externes, tu peux ,en attendant, utiliser un support SD de bonne capacités.
Mais tu seras limiter par la vitesse de celle-ci par rapport à ton SSD interne. Cela peut ne pas gêner et y stocker ses biblios dessus est simple.

Cela te permettra d'alléger ta partition principale tout en étant moins encombrant qu'un disque externe (Quoique certains modèles sont assez discret et d'autre sans fil) .


----------



## tomadelba (12 Avril 2015)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses ! 

J'avais été faire un tout sur le site de OWC et Transcend mais ils ne proposent encore rien pour les mi-2014, le seul endroit où j'ai pu en trouver c'est chez iFixit mais à des prix pires que prohibitifs haha

J'avais vu également un système de stockage qui exploitait le connecteur SD : http://eu.minidrive.bynifty.com Mais d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire il y avait pas mal de bugs de détection et ça affectait la batterie, ce qui me poserait quelques problèmes étant donné que je tape mes cours, et que s'il y a bien une chose aussi compliquée à trouver que la wifi c'est une prise ! Puis bon ça a un coût toutes ces choses et j'aimerais me tourner vers une solution plus durable. 

Mais bon j'ai libéré de l'espace en stockant des fichiers pas indispensables au quotidien sur un disque externe donc mon upgrade peut attendre encore un peu...

Mais du coup vous pensez que des SSD compatibles seront commercialisés bientôt ou pas ? Parce que d'après ce que j'avais compris ça avait été plus rapide pour les autres générations..


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2015)

tomadelba a dit:


> Mais du coup vous pensez que des SSD compatibles seront commercialisés bientôt ou pas ? Parce que d'après ce que j'avais compris ça avait été plus rapide pour les autres générations.


C'est toujours la grande loterie et j'ai constaté que ça prenait énormément de temps, généralement plus d'un an, voire plus, pour la dernière génération de matériel vendu.


----------



## tomadelba (17 Avril 2015)

Ok je vois. Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas


----------



## kunn (27 Novembre 2015)

Je me permets de relancer le post
J'ai egalement un MBP retina 13 mid 2014 et je souhaiterais remplacer la barrette SSD
Apres pas mal de recherche j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a toujours rien ?


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2015)

kunn a dit:


> Apres pas mal de recherche j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a toujours rien ?


Ca va te faire réfléchir et regretter de ne pas avoir prix un SSD plus grand dès le départ, allez sors ton mouchoir... http://www.macway.com/fr/product/27...envoy-kit-480-go-pour-macbook-pro-retina.html ...et encore ce n'est valable que pour les modèles 2012 et 2013.


----------



## kunn (28 Novembre 2015)

Oui mais je l'ai acheté d'occase un bon prix donc .... 

De toute façon  même si je voulais y mettre le prix, ça existe pas .....


----------

